# Non-venomous snakes/snakes that don't bite



## Kristen87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All!

I'm new to the forum; and new to the world of herpetology (so please forgive me if I have a bunch of annoying noob questions here! Still learning). I don't have any reptiles at the moment, just a 3foot aquarium that I currently breed fish in. When I move house in around a year I'm planning on selling all my fish and turning my aquarium into a terrarium (or selling the aquarium and buying a terrarium). I've been looking at various gecko species and may end up going that way as I'd love to get 3 females and a male and breed them! But I also LOVE the idea of a pet snake! My only deterrent would be the risk of getting bitten... 

So I was wondering what small snakes people would recommend that are non-venomous and tend to be fairly docile/tend not to bite? I've read that the corn snake and milk snake fit that description, any others? I'll obviously do my research before purchasing to make sure I have everything I need to look after it (UV light, heat lamp/heat mat, mister, big enough terrarium etc etc) and I have a year-ish to do so. Just gathering ideas still at the moment.

I've read that the rough green snake from north america has no teeth (is that true or is someone pulling my leg?), do we have aussie snakes without teeth?

And the last question, I read that the rule of thumb for terrarium size is for the terrarium to be a minimum of 3/4 of the length of the snake. Is that good advice? Or just rubbish?? (i.e. does it need to be bigger than the snake)

Thanks in advance, 
Kristen


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2011)

You havent listed where you're from. If you live in Australia you can only keep australian native species, and even then it depends on which state you're in as to what species. Biting is an individual snake thing but all our pythons have teeth so the risk of a bite is always there


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I know we can only have natives, otherwise I would have decided on either a rough green snake or leopard geckos hehe. I'm in Melbourne, sorry didn't think about the availability differences between states.
EDIT: woops I just re-read what you wrote... Didn't think of mentioning that I live in Australia haha.



> Biting is an individual snake thing but all our pythons have teeth so the risk of a bite is always there


Do we only have pythons in Aust? (sorry I know that would be the most annoying question lol). 
I was under the impression that some species are known to be more agressive than others while some like the milk snake are more docile?


----------



## Mace699 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would say stick to geckoes if you dont want to get bit by a snake. No gaurantee it wont bite you though. I would steer claer of breeding for a few years to gain experience and get your husbandry down pat make sure you can properly care for the babies when they do arrive. It sounds as if though you have put some thought into it but i would say there is a lot more research into the proper care of the animals that you would need to do.


----------



## sher_khan13 (Aug 11, 2011)

cats and dogs bite, and in most cases the bites would probably worse from them, than a python. trust me, you want a snake.


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> I would say stick to geckoes if you dont want to get bit by a snake. No gaurantee it wont bite you though. I would steer claer of breeding for a few years to gain experience and get your husbandry down pat make sure you can properly care for the babies when they do arrive. It sounds as if though you have put some thought into it but i would say there is a lot more research into the proper care of the animals that you would need to do.



You're probably right... Might stick to the lizards, as awesome as a snake would be haha. 

Yeah would definately have to do a lot more research once I can narrow it down... how to handle and how often they can be handled, how to feed them, getting the low and high temp areas right, sicknesses to look out for etc... All part of the fun though!  
Keeping them a while before breeding - that's a good point... Might buy some juvies and hope for females, then wait until they grow up and I've had some experience with them before adding a prospective male down the track. 

Still curious about the terrarium size to snake ratio question, is that rule of thumb accurate? I just always thought they would need much more space than that.



sher_khan13 said:


> cats and dogs bite, and in most cases the bites would probably worse from them, than a python. trust me, you want a snake.



Hahaha I hadn't even thought of that!!! Interesting....


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 11, 2011)

Books are great resources. If you go to any good pet store or reptile store they will have an abundance of reptile books which will help you immensely. The Terrarium question seems fine. but it all depends on the python you end up getting. im not sure about in melbourne what good reptile stores there are but if there is one head to it and talk to the people there. they will most likely introduce you to some different pythons and let you handle them before you chose. we dont have milk or corn snakes in Aus. a possible first choice may be a childrens python, or spotted python. i chose mine based on the fact that when i picked him up he was very calm and relaxed and has been every since. Oh, and Welcome!


----------



## StellaDoore (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey! I'm only new to the Herp world (I have one lovely BHP) so won't give too much advice on snake types, etc (although I have heard spotteds, childrens and stimson pythons are fairly friendly). I just wanted to give you a list of decent reptile shops around the joint. There's Upmarket pets near the Queen Vic market and the guys there really know their stuff. I'd also highly recommend Totally Reptiles in Rosanna; the guy there will often pull the snakes out of enclosures so you can see how they behave, although he won't necessarily let you handle it. And lastly there's Mentone aquarium, which is a bit out of the way but the staff are great. Coburg aquarium I don't recommend for reptiles and Bunarong in Frankston is a bit far off, although they did let me handle their beautiful 6ft Olive =D
But best of luck with whatever you do, I love the look of geckos, you should definitely get some!


----------



## MathewB (Aug 11, 2011)

You'll never get an animal that won't bite


----------



## longqi (Aug 11, 2011)

MathewB said:


> You'll never get an animal that won't bite



Please dont believe that for one second^^^^^

If you visit a breeder rather than a pet shop you will find hundreds of animals that will not bite
Same as with any pet the only thing that matters is called trust
As soon as any animal trusts you it will not bite unless you virtually force it to


----------



## Jen (Aug 11, 2011)

No, we don't only have pythons in Australia, we have elapids and colubrids as well (vens). You keep mentioning corns and milk snakes - these are illegal as they are exotic. Small snakes in Australia include Stimsons, Childrens and Maccies - all grow to around 1.5 meters. Any snake within a species can bite, the same as any dog within a given species may bite. Some snakes within a clutch can be docile and its brothers/sisters can be snappy, they are individuals.


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Kristen, It's Jesse Hibbs from ATF! I'm stalking you! LOL! I did about 6 solid months of researching getting a python before I decided it's not the pet for me. I'm SO glad I did the reading, and not buy something I'd regret later. Text me if you want some books, I have a few great ones I'm not using now, Like Keeping & Breeding Australia Pythons by Mike Swan.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 12, 2011)

longqi said:


> Please dont believe that for one second^^^^^


Let me rephrase that. You'll never get an animal that doesn't have the ability to bite or snap at you. There are heaps of species that are very well behaved but it could still happen.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 12, 2011)

i-snake said:


> i have to mention this, get a snake cause trust me a bite from a cunninghams skink or a blue tongue hurt way worse than a snake bite but then again i sometimes let mine bite me for fun, lol at least they bite me not my my daughter, ( pardon the joke, you won't get it lol )



you got one heck of a bluey thar 
yep their bite hurts, but i've yet to have mine draw any blood
snakes on the other hand, lets say theres a few photos going around


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

I realize that all snakes would have the ability to bite just like a cat or dog does, but was just curious about particular species that might be more docile than others so the bite-risk could be at a minimum (like the difference between a pitbull and a... I don't know, labrador? lol).


hurcorh - thanks, yeah figured it would be somewhat dependant on the demands of each particular species. I hadn't heard that rule before and was wondering if it was one of those "commonly believed myths" that made herp keepers' skin crawl. Thanks for verifying 


Stella - thanks for the shop lists! I love going to reptile shops just to take a look once in a while but only knew about Amazing Amazon and Upmarket Pets. Will definately have to take a look at the others you mentioned! 


Thanks for clearing up the python question Jen  Woops didn't realize corns and milks weren't aussie, should have looked a bit further into that!


Hi Jesse lol! I just said hi to you in another thread on here (a turtle thread lol) hahaha. Thanks, I might just take you up on that offer! I think I'm leaning towards lizard over snake though, got anything on lizards? 


Thanks everyone for your responses. I think lizard will probably be the way for me to go because I wouldn't want to end up being afraid of it if I got a snake. Maybe I'll look into snakes again after I've had some reptile experience with lizards first... I know lizards can bite too, but its not so much the pain that I'm afraid of. Its probably more of a psychological thing with the idea of snakes teeth piercing my skin over the blunt bite of a lizard. I've kept lizards in the past (or rather, lived near a bush so played with lizards like blue tongues/bob tails a lot as a kid) and their bites are painful but not scary to me. 


So now I'm thinking either a few geckos, or maybe a couple of angle headed dragons! Would probably have to buy a new terrarium if I went for the angles though but that's okay. I'd love to breed whatever I get down the track, not so much for the money (since breeding obviously has costs and effort involved) but more for the sense of accomplishment. Anyone have opinions on breeding either geckos or angle headed dragons? Don't worry, this isn't my extent of research lol! Once I decide I'll spend the next year researching the ins and outs and reading other peoples mistakes and problems, I just made this thread so I can gather people's personal experineces/opinions.


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Kristen! 

I'm looking at getting a lace monitor (hopefully....) so all my books are on goannas or snakes! 

Here is a great .pdf magazine by Vic Herp Society called Odatria, this issue has a great article on Angle Heads...

Victorian Herpetological Society ? Blog Archive ? Odatria Issue 8


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhhh how exciting, laceys get HUGE!! Are you going to buy a young one and raise it or a full grown one? Take it the moving-house situation is under way? I remember you saying your house mate didn't want any more reptiles haha  I'd love to come round and check it out once you get it!


Thanks for the link! I've just downloaded it and I'm guessing I'm not going to get much work done today hehehe.


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

I knew of this link because I was researching SAH for a while, but decided they were too boring! They are known to sit utterly motionless for 2-3 days! LOL! May as well get a plastic one and save money on crickets! I move to Mt Waverley early September, will let u know if I end up pulling off the great lacey scam... search for a thread of mine "Jedi tricks for landlords"!
What about getting a taller terrarium, getting advanced license and getting a Boyds? There's heaps of info on them here and they are cool as!


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha I just read in the link you sent me that they sit motionless for hours at a time waiting to ambush crickets and I thought... that doesn't sound very interesting, why not get up and chase the cricket for a bit you lazy bums... but they're still pretty cool so I kept reading. DAYS at a time though? That is a little bit intense lol. 

Yeah Boyd's are pretty cool too! Oh there's just too many options, can't I have them all? hahaha. I love the bulky dragons like beardies (but don't want a beardy, prefer arborial I think) they seem to have so much more personality than longer monitors/goannas. No offense, I'm sure your lacey will be charming in his own special way lol! They're still awesome, just not quite _as_ awesome hehe


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 12, 2011)

Go for something that has less of a tendency to bite.

My Stimson Python, for instance, is the most placid animal I've come across. He has mistaken me for food and bitten me, but it feels like velcro
and only just breaks the skin.

Any snake may bite, it comes down to looking at the individual snake..

The most painful bite I've had is from my rats.. Far more painful..


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

That's why I'm going the lacey, if I get bitten, I want to look like a mangled pirate afterwards, and have a good story to tell. while I wave my hook around as I relay the tale....


----------



## longqi (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesse_H said:


> That's why I'm going the lacey, if I get bitten, I want to look like a mangled pirate afterwards, and have a good story to tell. while I wave my hook around as I relay the tale....



About 20 years ago I took a yacht charter to Whitehaven in the Whitsundays
Everyone was told to leave the lizards alone
One idiot tried to pick one up
Had to drag a wetsuit onto him to stop the bleeding and get water police to run him through to Aerlie
102 stitches later he was ok
So dont worry so much about the teeth
Just watch those claws
Ripped him open like a can opener


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Go for something that has less of a tendency to bite.
> 
> My Stimson Python, for instance, is the most placid animal I've come across. He has mistaken me for food and bitten me, but it feels like velcro
> and only just breaks the skin.
> ...



Now THAT'S the kind of info I was hoping for  Thanks Syner! 
*Opens up another tab and starts search on Stimson's* Ah one of the children's pythons! I don't know why I didn't look up children's pythons before, as a kid I was always adament that when I grew up I would get one haha.
Just when I thought I was out.... They pull me back in!!! Now I feel like a ganster  (Godfather reference for those who didn't get it hehe)

Bites like velcro, but just breaks the skin... You must use some heavy duty velcro lol! How old/how big is yours? I read that they reach about 1m in length so they'd need what, 3 or 4ft enclosure for full grown adult?




> Jesse_H That's why I'm going the lacey, if I get bitten, I want to look like a mangled pirate afterwards, and have a good story to tell. while I wave my hook around as I relay the tale....​




Hahaha! Too funny :lol: That's alright for you as a guy but as a girl I could do without the mangled apendages or limbs thank you!  (hey now if anyone was wondering about our genders due to our non-gender specific names, they will know lol )




> Everyone was told to leave the lizards alone
> One idiot tried to pick one up
> Had to drag a wetsuit onto him to stop the bleeding and get water police to run him through to Aerlie
> 102 stitches later he was ok
> ...



WOW! What kind of lizards were they?? That sounds nasty!!
​


----------



## MathewB (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesse_H said:


> That's why I'm going the lacey, if I get bitten, I want to look like a mangled pirate afterwards, and have a good story to tell. while I wave my hook around as I relay the tale....


Gather around me hearties, gather round hahaha


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah Longqi, I'd believe it! Seriously though I have 110% respect for large varanids and have no plans to end up in hospital from enforcing a daily lace monitor cuddle policy! I'm jsut really keen to give a lace monitor a good home and a good feed for a long time, and enjoy the company from a respectful distance.

Check this out from the master Kristen - A road test of common pythons by Dr Simon Stone (Doc Rock). You can't beat this man's advice as far as I'm concerned. Goes through the pros and cons that all beginners want to know. 

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Article PDFs/road_testing_lr.pdf

Hey Kristen I consulted some of my text books, and I did manage to find one snake that will never bite you. Can be a stubborn feeder, though...


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO Thanks Jesse! He looks perfect! I can take him with me everywhere I go and pat him whenever I like hahaha. 

Thanks I'll have a read of that pdf soon! I should have known I could have come to you with all my questions, didn't even need to start my own thread hahaha.


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 12, 2011)

Most welcome, please don't confuse me with being a herp expert, I am just an expert n00b, that's all!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 12, 2011)

Lace Monitors have been found to have mild venom in their gums that can make for a painful healing process.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 12, 2011)

As long as its not a wild lace monitor with festering bacteria in its saliva haha.

@kristen Ive been preparing for a snake for a few months now and feel its been the longest most unbearable wait ever. I couldn't imagine waiting a whole year haha.


----------



## Treg92 (Aug 12, 2011)

as a lot of people have said already, it comes down to the individual animal in the end, but some familys have more defensive tendencies, e.g. my first jungle python bit me many times over the first few months, but he was only a hatchy so it didn't hurt at all, but as the trust built up, he stopped biting (i expected this tho as i read keeping and breeding Australian reptiles before i brought one). 

womas are generally reasonably docile, plus they look awesome. my woma has never even attempted a strike at me (probably cos he is soooooo lazy). My work colleague who volunteers at adelaide zoo says they have a woma python there they get out to show the kids, and it has been poked in the eye and all sorts by excited children, and it never reacts, just looks around interestedly


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 13, 2011)

blind snakes dont bite


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a cat for a month once_, _I would have been bitten hundreds of times in that month, including while I slept. I have never been bitten by a snake and only once has one of them tried to strike at me....

There are species that have tendencies to be more docile (woma's, stimpsons, pygmy's) however don't be fooled... I have met some very very nasty childrens before, and some very very very docile jungles. You can't pick temperament on species alone.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 13, 2011)

equinny said:


> stimpsons



...:|


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the ideas! I think I'll be going for geckos or possibly one or two of the smaller dragons and maybe hold-off on the snake buying for a few more years. If I do get a snake I'll probably go for one of the children's (would love a pygmy because its soooooo tiny! Don't like my chances of finding one though haha) and get it as a hatchling so I can ensure its raised how I want it to be and hopefully that will help build good temperament and trust. Then I can get used to being bitten when its a hatchling too so I'm less of a scaredy cat when it grows up 


alrightknight - yeah its going to be a long wait!!! hahaha. I like doing all my research though. I've spent the last few months researching turtles but have decided to go for a non-aquatic species after all that research lol. The thing is though, it doesn't seem like there's nearly as many things to be aware of when keeping geckos compared to keeping turtles so I'll probably drive myself crazy over the next year lol! But I'm sure I'll find plenty of things to read up on... 

Think I might go to one of those pet shops now that StellaDoore recommended and check out their herps, maybe grab some books or something


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

Kristen87 said:


> Now THAT'S the kind of info I was hoping for  Thanks Syner!
> *Opens up another tab and starts search on Stimson's* Ah one of the children's pythons! I don't know why I didn't look up children's pythons before, as a kid I was always adament that when I grew up I would get one haha.
> Just when I thought I was out.... They pull me back in!!! Now I feel like a ganster  (Godfather reference for those who didn't get it hehe)
> 
> Bites like velcro, but just breaks the skin... You must use some heavy duty velcro lol! How old/how big is yours? I read that they reach about 1m in length so they'd need what, 3 or 4ft enclosure for full grown adult?



My whole family are scared of snakes, but they're quite happy to hold my Stimson Python -- even my grandmother..
I haven't measured mine for a while, but I'd say he's around 90-100cm. The thickest part of his body is roughly between
the diameter of a 10 and 20 cent coin.

Mine's in a URS flat pack (MDF) enclosure - Mahogany 80 x 48 x 60cm. He seems happy enough.
In fact, he seems to spend all his time wrapped around the top of the Buddha statue I have.
It's funny, lately he's been spending a lot of time perched up like my jungle python..

See my gallery for pics. I'll take a couple of updated pics tonight showing his current size.
He looks similar now as to the current pics in my gallery. He isn't much thicker, just longer.

When I show people how placid he is, they're quite curious and happy to hold him. I've yet to come across anyone who has been
too scared to hold him.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

MathewB said:


> You'll never get an animal that won't bite



biggest load of trollop, i have had 2 snakes never bitten a beardy that's never bitten 2 dogs and 3 cats, and they have only ever playfully bitten which i would not even call a bite any way. and as Longgi pointed out they were coaxed via playing.

who's been bitten by an earth worm?


----------



## mic772 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ring some vets that deal with reptiles and get some advice from them they usaly have an info package too. And if there realy nice (most are) they may even give you some numbers of breeders in your area. 
Get a hold of Greg maxwells book on the more complete chrondo, it has great advice on green tree pythons but alot of advice in there is good to know for any person keeping morelia species. 
As for lizards i love the Central netteds there very active and fun to whatch. Easy to keep. 
MY 2 Cents


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

Not Stimpson, but I named my Stimson Python Stimpy


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 15, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> My whole family are scared of snakes, but they're quite happy to hold my Stimson Python -- even my grandmother..
> I haven't measured mine for a while, but I'd say he's around 90-100cm. The thickest part of his body is roughly between
> the diameter of a 10 and 20 cent coin.



I just had a look at your stimmie, he's gorgeous!!! Would love to see some pics of what he looks like now he's full grown. wow 10/20c coin in diameter - I had no idea they were so small! It would be hard to be scared of something that size haha. 

I went to Upmarket Pets today and wanted to buy them out of all their herps lol. They had some hatchy children's pythons omg they were teenie! It should be illegal to show them like that, makes it very hard not to impulse buy :lol: (JK)


Tristan - LOL


i-snake, thanks 


mic, that's a good idea! Thanks. Yeah I quite like the netteds too actually


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

Just took these pics.. They're a bit washed out from flash, or tinted thanks to yellowish house lights, but hopefully
you get the idea. He's around 2 years old. I don't know / doubt if he'll get much bigger. Again, I haven't measured
him for ages.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> Please dont believe that for one second^^^^^
> 
> If you visit a breeder rather than a pet shop you will find hundreds of animals that will not bite
> Same as with any pet the only thing that matters is called trust
> As soon as any animal trusts you it will not bite unless you virtually force it to




i recently got my first juvi python who wont bite at all....
i would reccoment childrens, stimmies, spotteds if your after a small python, if you want it to hold definately get a bearded dragon, my young daughters hold ours all the time, even the 4yo holds the python


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

And if you're going to get one of those smaller pythons, get a (Wheatbelt) Stimson.. They look the nicest, IMO. It all comes down to preference, though.I think Stimson pythons tend to hold their colours
a bit better too with age?

Just what I've read from others on here.. I'm sure there are others who can confirm.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 15, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> And if you're going to get one of those smaller pythons, get a (Wheatbelt) Stimson.. They look the nicest, IMO. It all comes down to preference, though.I think Stimson pythons tend to hold their colours
> a bit better too with age?
> 
> Just what I've read from others on here.. I'm sure there are others who can confirm.



unfortunatly it comes down to availability or price of them id love a wheatbelt..... or an elcho island childreni


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ohhh thanks Syner! He's a looker hey?! I'm officially no longer concerned with being bitten lol. Look how small that head is. Surely you'd be hurt more by a cat scratching you or a dog nipping you if you did happen to get bitten. But the concensus seems to be that in most cases if you look after your snake and he's used to being handled he generally won't bite. 

Thanks Damian, just got your PM but then got distracted and forgot to reply lol sorry! I'm not a big fan of beardies to be honest. They're cool but there's something.... "generic" about them. If I went for a lizard I'd probably go for an angle head or geckos.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 15, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> And if you're going to get one of those smaller pythons, get a (Wheatbelt) Stimson.. They look the nicest, IMO. It all comes down to preference, though.I think Stimson pythons tend to hold their colours
> a bit better too with age?



Personally I think the platinum macs are by far the nicest  but there price tag matches there beauty haha, so wheatbelt is the next best thing.


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha I had to go to google to see what you were talking about. I was thinking you must have found yourself on the wrong forum and were recommending a mac computer hehe. Yeah, they are really beautiful!


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 15, 2011)

hahaha I do love my apple mac to dont get me wrong.


----------



## beeman (Aug 16, 2011)

If your thinking along the Wheatbelt stimson line we have a couple available from last years hatchlings if it interests you.
Pics are of a couple of the parent lines.


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhhh they are beautiful!!!! That's extremely tempting, but unfortunately my tank is still currently being used for fish haha. I'm not going to be ready for a snake for quite some months yet, I'm just getting in early with my research 
For curiosity and research sake though, how old are they at the moment and how big are they? How do they go with being handled?


----------



## beeman (Aug 16, 2011)

Kristen87 said:


> Ohhhh they are beautiful!!!! That's extremely tempting, but unfortunately my tank is still currently being used for fish haha. I'm not going to be ready for a snake for quite some months yet, I'm just getting in early with my research
> For curiosity and research sake though, how old are they at the moment and how big are they? How do they go with being handled?



They are approx 50cm long and 8 months old. As far as handling its an individual snake thing, some dont mind and some do (this is across all breeds)
Stimmies are by nature a placid creature!
We are working on a couple of lines this season so will have new hatchies later in the year.


----------



## Kristen87 (Aug 16, 2011)

beeman said:


> As far as handling its and individual snake thing, some dont mind and some do (this is across all breeds)


I meant for your particular ones  Didn't realize there would be such variation even within the same clutch and upbringing, that's interesting! Makes them even cooler though, for having their own little personalities 8)
I'll have to keep you in mind down the track when I'm looking, very attractive colouring


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> If you visit a breeder rather than a pet shop you will find hundreds of animals that will not bite
> Same as with any pet the only thing that matters is called trust
> As soon as any animal trusts you it will not bite unless you virtually force it to


Wait what? We are talking about snakes here, not cats or dogs. If you frighten a snake or smell like rats, theres a chance it WILL bite you, no matter how much time you spend with it. And just because you own a snake that hasnt bitten you, that doesnt mean it wont bite. It just means you got lucky or youve been super cautious. I thought my snake was the most placid thing ever until he latched onto my mums finger.


----------



## micka87 (Sep 29, 2011)

if your still looking at getting a snake darwin pythons are a good choice they are a bit flighty as hatchys but when they get bigger they settle down a lot my 2 darwins are as placid as they come and have never bittern any1 my female doesnt even strike at the rats i give her. i get them out all the time to show people that not all snakes are bad.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 30, 2011)

People on here will tell you some species are more placcid than others....I have four placcid jungles...one...that is jumpy and I have to let her know it is me and then she is fine.....so go figure...jungles are supposed to be nasty and I have four nice ones.....get the snake you want if you want a snake....and research the line and go to a breeder that is well known on here.....
with a high profile

I would say the most important thing you need to look into is the keeping requirements.....if the animal is difficult to keep as a newbie you need to really prepare yourself

take your time.......and you are in victoria there are some really good breeders here in this state who will go out of their way to help you.

If you are interested in jungles PM me and I can give you some good recommendations. Have a look at some of my posts and you will see what my animals look like and I always say where they come from and who bred them


Kind regards


Elizabeth


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 30, 2011)

If I were you I'd think about what I wanted to get out of a pet reptile. Something that can be handled? Something cool looking? Something easy to look after? Something with a nice temperament?

Geckos are lovely but they're not really into being handled (I'm sure there have been exceptions, but the majority of geckos don't like it.) They are also nocturnal so you won't see them doing much during the day either, and in many cases (especially with terrestrial species) you mightn't see them at all during the day because they hide away.

I don't know much about the dragon species other than beardies but some species (not sure about angle headeds) are not really beginner friendly so you'll want to do a lot of research.

Stop thinking of entire snakes species as bitey/placid and settle on a species you like the look of, that reaches a size you are okay with, etc. Then it's just a matter of finding the right snake for you. Even jungles can be placid. A decent breeder will happily help you pick a nice animal, you just might have to wait for one to come along. Whilst all snakes CAN bite it's pretty simple to minimise your chances of getting bitten most of the time if you're dealing with a docile snake. Just don't go snuggling rats before you handle your snakes, use tongs to feeds, don't startle them when they're sleeping and so on- basic stuff.


----------



## mrmayhem (May 13, 2012)

umm milk snakes and corn snakes can not get kept in Australia.... they are about as native as the rough green snake..... we have pythons and venomous snakes here.... (assuming you know that red bellies and brown snakes ect are not pythons? yeah??) i have a blond spotted python and she is beautiful, also four bredlis which are the most placid and beautiful snakes i have ever come across  (do not fit into your small category tho) and a new (completely hectic, most off tap, viscous) nicest looking snake i have ever had jungle jag who is 15mths we just got him and hopefully he will eventually come around... any animal can bite you, cats have hurt me more then snakes... not to mention the green cheek conure i got rid of as she drew blood every time i got her out... owning a snake there will allways be a chance of being bitten it is something you will just have to decide for yourself Wether it is worth it or not... they only bite when they sense your nerves or feel threatened.. and only latch on if they are hungry it isnt like they are out to get up it is just getting your head around the preconceived notion of snakes being "scary" and "biting" you will be right... suggest you do alot of research tho


----------



## Darlyn (May 13, 2012)

Considering this thread is 8 months old I would guess that she has had plenty of time to research.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 13, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Considering this thread is 8 months old I would guess that she has had plenty of time to research.



Lol, true dat!


----------



## reptalica (May 13, 2012)

Hi Kristen87. My thinking is that if u weren't so attractive in your avatar pic and instead a nieve 13 yo, whilst your thread is obviously a genuine one, some here might have branded u with troll or even flamed u for this thread. 

The thing u have to remember is that it *can *happen.

Cheers and good luck with it.


----------



## thomasssss (May 13, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Hi Kristen87. My thinking is that if u weren't so attractive in your avatar pic and instead a nieve 13 yo, whilst your thread is obviously a genuine one, some here might have branded u with troll or even flamed u for this thread.


or maybe 8 months ago people on aps weren't as bad at flaming people and calling them trolls for simple questions


----------



## mrmayhem (May 13, 2012)

oops :/ i didnt realised it was that old new to this


----------

